# Truck Cap Cooling - Test Results



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Having read many threads about truck cooling and implementing improvements in my setup, I just bought and installed a remote temp sensor on the dog boxes. That should have been the first step - measure, don't guess... 
Today was a typical, sunny 88 degree, humid day, so I tested (sans dogs) various scenarios in managing temperatures in my truck - 2 aluminum boxes on drawers under a blue, carpeted truck cap. While temperature alone is not the full story on dog comfort, it's important and easily measured. Once again, common sense has been proven, your results may vary, here are mine:

Results (temp ~30 minutes after action):
1. 127 deg F - Truck cap in full sun with no ventilation. Nobody would ever do this with dogs onboard (right?), just a baseline. 
2. 118 deg F (9 deg improvement) - opened front window, rear vents, back glass on cap. 
3. 111 deg F (7 deg improvement) - put silver shade mesh tarp over cap.
4. 99 deg F (12 deg improvement) - turned on Endless Breeze 12V fan on tailgate, blowing rear to front
5. 93 deg F (6 deg improvement) - turned on Fantastic Fan RV vent mounted in top of cap.

Conclusions:  
A. In full sun with no ventilation, those aluminum boxes become pizza ovens. 
B. Any air movement is better than none, but powered ventilation is necessary to get anywhere close to reasonable conditions.
C. Even with the RV vent running, pulling hot air out the top, the cap is 5 degrees above ambient temperature. 

Recommendations:
i. Find real shade to park in whenever possible. The metallic tarp with holes helps, but not 100%.
ii. Be prepared with powered fans while training and travelling. (will test temp in motion next).
iii. A tie out stake on the ground, under the tailgate, in shade, will be cooler than the dog box even with power ventilation.
iv. Don't assume your dogs are OK in the back of your truck, monitor temperatures and comfort. 

Stay Cool - Kevin Nash


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Excellent job. I'll be interested to see the "in motion" temps.

Buck


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Have you done any tests on chassis mounts?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks. Nice test.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

Twas at a HRC hunt test at Kankakee River HRC in Lowell, IN this past Saturday. Although the temperature never got above about 85*F; the air was so thick with humidity, you could hardly breathe!!! Checked the local area weather on my I=phone regularly throughout the day................the humidity never got below 98%.

My new truck with the camper shell on it has the side windows that open like the rear window. Had a fan hanging on the crate door, and parked the truck in the shade.................got lucky there, as there was limited shade!!! Within 5 minutes after running both the land and water series, my CLF was no longer panting when inside her crate. Air flow is crucial IMHO, as well as drying your dogs off thoroughly after being in the water!!


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work. Thank you.

Just want to clarify. Your cap is blue? 

Has anyone done a similar set of measurements with a white cap? 

Lord knows we have sun out the whahzoo (sp?) here in the high desert. Not much humidity. My cap is white, it has some insulation in it. With my tailgate open, as well as the side windows, the back has always felt significantly cooler than the outside. Almost like sitting under my umbrella when I'm out running a winger. (I've wanted to take my time crouched in the back of the truck before letting her out and going to the line.)

Anyhow... you are right. It requires research.

Keep us posted.

(This matters to me because I've had a loon call Sheriff's dispatch to report me for having a dog "in the truck" on a summer afternoon. Because the inside of the cap measured 30 or so degrees cooler than the ambient temp, I got off with a "warning". Mainly the loon wanted to let my dog free and was p1ssed the tailgate was locked. Anyhow, outside of training, I don't feel safe leaving the tailgate open for just this reason.)


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> Have you done any tests on chassis mounts?


No, Tom, my wife won't let me. That is, she won't let me buy a chassis mount or the # of dogs needed to require one. I'm just a working stiff amateur with a couple dogs and a pick up. 
The key point of my quick and dirty test is that for $20, you can get a monitor so you'll always know the temperature surrounding your dogs. For some, that's $1 per dog!


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I carried remote thermometers in my old fiberglass cap set up. They are now in my dog box. I'm looking now to upgrade to sensors that will bluetooth to my phone. I'm still looking at various options. 
With that said I'll never go back to a fiberglass cap. Too much glass... why do you suppose the cab of the truck gets so hot?
I'll post more on my dog cooling protocols if we hear from some of the 18-20 hole trailer pros and others with toppers and PU bed dog boxes and how they deal with heat....
BTW thanx for the thread... JD


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Great informative post Kevin. Ty


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

Good Info thanks. What is the monitor you're using? I'd like to get one.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Joe Kuczynski said:


> What is the monitor you're using? I'd like to get one.


I opted for a cheap and simple one by Lacrosse. Link is below. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DNIIOS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks! After this weekend at Lab Club / Del Bay D/Q I think it would be a good idea to have one. It was near 100 with high humidity.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

The other thing I use occasionally is an inflatable Truk-Boot between the cab and cap. I have a fan that fits in the sliding window of the truck and blows cool air from the cab to the cap.

Buck


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Very nice test. I might have to install a roof fan now. 

I have an black aluminum truck topper and that was an oven anytime the temp got above 80 and was sunny. I put up the silver bubble wrap insulation and put corrugated plastic sheets up to help secure it to the roof. I also installed 2 roof vents so when driving down the road more outside air will be brought inside. I have a wireless thermometer in the back and before the insulation it wasn't uncommon to see 130 degF + and was difficult to get the temp below 100 on a hot day. I also added mirrored tint to the back window. Now it rarely get above 100, I think 105 is the hottest I've seen and that's sitting in the sun, topper closed up while at work. I also have an endless breeze fan and can open up the side windows so it can cool down to at least ambient.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Keith, did you find that the Reflectix helped much in reducing greenhouse effect? I'm thinking of installing that on the cap carpet as the next step. Any reason not to use adhesive and apply directly to the underside of the cap roof?
Like those forced air vents you installed - I'm reluctant to raise the Fantastic Fan when driving at freeways speeds, even though the manufacturer says you can drive with it open. There's only one arm that raises the cover, seems pretty frail.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Buck Mann said:


> The other thing I use occasionally is an inflatable Truk-Boot between the cab and cap. I have a fan that fits in the sliding window of the truck and blows cool air from the cab to the cap.
> 
> Buck


Buck, thought about that / is this what you're using? https://www.custompickup.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=178 At $37, seems like it's worth a try to help cool the dogs on longer drives.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

1tulip said:


> ...
> Just want to clarify. Your cap is blue?
> Has anyone done a similar set of measurements with a white cap?
> (This matters to me because I've had a loon call Sheriff's dispatch to report me for having a dog "in the truck" on a summer afternoon. .)


Your loony lady story is what prompted me to start measuring temperature, just in case confronted one day, I need to know and show, not just swap opinions with a wanna be dog hero. 
Re white cap, that would surely reflect more energy from sunlight than my blue cap does. As JDogger noted, still a lot of glass involved regardless of paint color.


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a neighbor that has a spray foam company. Anyone ever tried undercoating their toppers?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

knash3 said:


> Buck, thought about that / is this what you're using? https://www.custompickup.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=178 At $37, seems like it's worth a try to help cool the dogs on longer drives.


That's what I use. I have a 110 volt fan that fits well into the sliding rear window of the truck and does move a lot of air. The fan plugs into my truck's inverter. Like you, I also have a remote thermometer attached to the dog crates.

Buck


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The bottom line, if you're into dogs, a fiberglass topper ain't gonna cut it in the long run.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

When I use the topper on my truck the dogs are in wire crates. Much better airflow. I "used" to have a black truck and cap. Was at a hunt test in IN years ago, is was late spring, hot but not "summer" hot. No shade to park in, had the crates on an elevated platform and a 3 speed fan hooked up to a power inverter (well before all the great 12V fans available now). Went to check in at a test and watch test dog, had all the cap windows open and the fan on Medium, came back about 30 minutes and both dogs were sound asleep and breathing slowly. As someone said, air flow is everything.

Can someone please post where to get one of these remote thermometers, other than the one that was posted from Amazon. Are there other types??
Thanks.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

NateB said:


> Can someone please post where to get one of these remote thermometers, other than the one that was posted from Amazon. Are there other types??
> Thanks.


BassPro and Cabela's both carry weather instruments, including remote thermometers. Amazon usually has the same items at lower prices.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Breck said:


> The bottom line, if you're into dogs, a fiberglass topper ain't gonna cut it in the long run.


Actually, unless you have more than two dogs it works just fine. I've been using my setup of a F-250 with an ARE cap with windoors and a Truck Vault for about 17 years and wouldn't change a thing.

Buck


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Buck Mann said:


> Actually, unless you have more than two dogs it works just fine. I've been using my setup of a F-250 with an ARE cap with windoors and a Truck Vault for about 17 years and wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Buck


Agree, if my wife did not use the truck during the spring and summer to tow a gooseneck horse trailer, then my set up would be very similar, but the current truck is white!!


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Breck said:


> The bottom line, if you're into dogs, a fiberglass topper ain't gonna cut it in the long run.


Breck, what would you suggest long term for an AM with 1-3 dogs? Open bed with Ainley or similar box, insulated with top fan? Topper? Chassis Mount? Canada?


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

knash3 said:


> Keith, did you find that the Reflectix helped much in reducing greenhouse effect? I'm thinking of installing that on the cap carpet as the next step. Any reason not to use adhesive and apply directly to the underside of the cap roof?
> Like those forced air vents you installed - I'm reluctant to raise the Fantastic Fan when driving at freeways speeds, even though the manufacturer says you can drive with it open. There's only one arm that raises the cover, seems pretty frail.


I believe it has. I have an endless breeze fan that I also use, that moves some good air for the amount of power required. 

I had a white fiberglass topper on my old truck, I'd like to find another one but do not want to buy new. My current topper had the side windows that flip open, I will never own a topper that doesn't have flip open side windows.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

knash3 said:


> Breck, what would you suggest long term for an AM with 1-3 dogs? Open bed with Ainley or similar box, insulated with top fan? Topper? Chassis Mount? Canada?


. 
I'm partial to a well appointed insulated 4 hole SS topper for 1-3 dogs. If I had more dogs it would be a 6-8 hole chassis mount like Ted Shea's. 
If you're near Ontario check out Mike Ducross at cph sales. I have a topper he made and quality is on par with Ainley.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> Have you done any tests on chassis mounts?


Just for yucks, I checked mine yesterday. Temp was 96. Truck had been in driveway all day in full sun--no shade at all where it is parked from sunup to sundown--with one breezeway open, no dogs inside. Dog holes were 85. Interior of truck was 107


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I didn't do any research but the three hole slide in I had could get very hot even with exhaust fan on. If on the road I would take dogs out and put them in truck at about 85 degrees. Remember reported temps from radio etc are shade temps.


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

I think one important thing is the color of the truck cap. That is one reason I have driven a white truck for 20 years. I have a 'truck vault' type set of drawers, three Ainley boxes with bar ventilation all the way around the top half of the boxes sitting on top the drawers. I have a white ARE cap with windoors and a front slider window. The slider window stays open spring, summer, and fall. The boxes sit sideways in the truck on the left side, directly opposite on the right bed rail I have mounted small fans pointed at each hole in the boxes. The fans are direct wired to the hot wire in the trailer harness, so they work even when the ignition is turned off. I have a remote thermometer sending unit mounted on the front of the boxes, and the receiver is mounted on the center rear view mirror on the windshield. On the road the temp back there even in the hot sun is usually 1-2 degrees less than the outside temp. Parked, I open the back and the windoors and the temp is usually 5-8 degrees cooler than the outside temp. I also will put frozen 2ltr pop bottles of water in each box. Works for me. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> I didn't do any research but the three hole slide in I had could get very hot even with exhaust fan on. If on the road I would take dogs out and put them in truck at about 85 degrees. Remember reported temps from radio etc are shade temps.


I have a 2 hole slide in with toolbox style storage, have a thermometer in it, with dogs in it going down the road in 90+ degree temps, the temp inside is never as high as the reported temp or the temp my truck is reading.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

I've used truck caps for more than 30 years with no complaints. My last four have been ARE CX-series with front slider to allow ventilation between the cab and the shell...more important in my area to vent A/C than heat. My remote thermometer consistently shows the camper shell area to be 2-5 degree cooler than the cab (I leave a small opening in the vent of one of the windoors that sucks air through). Before I began using the endless breeze fans, I used a 20" box fan plugged into an inverter. Years ago I used vari kennel type plastic dog crates but long ago switched to metal mesh crates for better air flow. I always built a platform to allow for storage and to raise the crates for easier access from the windoor, but decided with my newest truck to get a truck vault type installation. The dealer sold me on a Decked unit which is constructed from recycled plastic and is lighter than a wooden type installation. Power is run directly from the battery to a remote plug which accommodates three standard socket plugs plus two USB plugs; the endless breeze fans use such a small amount of power compared to my old method of running a box fan thru a power inverter that worrying about vehicle battery power is a thing of the past. Some pictures:


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't do it this summer but plan to do it next year. I have a navy cap and been thinking it would be great if the top was white like the ups trucks have. I saw someone on Facebook that was into plasti dipping their car. So next year I'm going to try it out on the top. If you do a few coats, supposedly it will peel off easily at the end of the summer. Also, I've found even when the temps are high back there, like 95+, with their fans on, they are fairly comfortable. So I got a cheap video baby monitor and can keep an eye on them while I'm driving. It has a temp alarm on it also.


----------



## Andy Brittingham (Mar 3, 2013)

Erin O'Brien said:


> I didn't do it this summer but plan to do it next year. I have a navy cap and been thinking it would be great if the top was white like the ups trucks have. I saw someone on Facebook that was into plasti dipping their car. So next year I'm going to try it out on the top. If you do a few coats, supposedly it will peel off easily at the end of the summer. Also, I've found even when the temps are high back there, like 95+, with their fans on, they are fairly comfortable. So I got a cheap video baby monitor and can keep an eye on them while I'm driving. It has a temp alarm on it also.


I wonder if one of those car wrap places could put white on just the top of the cap.


----------



## 2downtheshore (Feb 14, 2016)

Anybody try this? or know of anything similar at a competitive price ( not like the expensive k9 system police use)
https://rvpetsafety.com/product/pet-temperature-monitor/

On sale for 180 less 30 promo code, so 150 plus 15 a month, but supposedly can be easily activated/deactivated for only the months you need it.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought a used Topper and had the side windows converted to open like the back glass ? 

Im looking at a used Leer topper but the side windows dont swing open and need to know if it is possible to have them changed out.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just go to a Leer dealer and they can order the windoors for you. And install as well.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

In 2012 I ordered a new Silver ARE topper. I had three Leer priors. As I researched and discovered , having been to Leer plants in both NY and IN they do NOT have the Windoor with the sliding screen. They "invented and pattened it" but claimed it did not work well for them in cold temperatures? Anyway , they sold the technology to ARE. I have an 8' ARE topper with the sliding screen "windoor" . No problem but be careful if you have an 8' foot windoor because of the stress do NOT open and stick bumpers in them to keep partially open while driving. I can guarantee you will have strut/attachment issues. That is a "big" windoor. An old gearhead. I love mine.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

swliszka said:


> In 2012 I ordered a new Silver ARE topper. I had three Leer priors. As I researched and discovered , having been to Leer plants in both NY and IN they do NOT have the Windoor with the sliding screen. They "invented and pattened it" but claimed it did not work well for them in cold temperatures? Anyway , they sold the technology to ARE. I have an 8' ARE topper with the sliding screen "windoor" . No problem but be careful if you have an 8' foot windoor because of the stress do NOT open and stick bumpers in them to keep partially open while driving. I can guarantee you will have strut/attachment issues. That is a "big" windoor. An old gearhead. I love mine.


Stan, I have the same ARE setup. I had the same issue with the rivets poppling on the struts. Took it to a local dealer and he switched the rivets to small bolts with nuts. Made all the difference. I prop the open all the time now with no issues.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Bill did he drill all the way through and have the head on the outside of the frame and bolt from the inside? I thought if I have a problem I would put SS rounded heads on the outside and bolt from the inside? Did you the get the modified med height with the big rear window? My dogs walk out along the crate fronts (on my deck) and off the back tailgate. Rubber padded ribbed tailgate surface no slip.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Just go to a Leer dealer and they can order the windoors for you. And install as well.


I spoke to two dealers today on the phone,one said " no problem but it'll cost several hundred bucks" the other one said that "it depends on the model "....Ill follow up with Leer Monday


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

swliszka said:


> Bill did he drill all the way through and have the head on the outside of the frame and bolt from the inside? I thought if I have a problem I would put SS rounded heads on the outside and bolt from the inside? Did you the get the modified med height with the big rear window? My dogs walk out along the crate fronts (on my deck) and off the back tailgate. Rubber padded ribbed tailgate surface no slip.


Mine is the standard height. The bolts are very short and the nuts are on the inside of the frame (in the sandwiched area). 

Seems plenty strong. This is only on the lower end. Never had any problems with the upper end.


----------

